# 5:30pm block 10 commercial buildings all closed GG DLA5



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

so im pretty sure im gonna get terminated i just left them at the main doors HEHEHEE


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Why not just take the package back to the warehouse if they were undeliverable?


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Why not just take the package back to the warehouse if they were undeliverable?


didnt feel like it. they could have paid me more for better work. funny part is the packages where clearly marked BC = business closed but i guess the morons that put that block together are to stupid to know what BC means.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

imfatandold said:


> didnt feel like it. they could have paid me more for better work. funny part is the packages where clearly marked BC = business closed but i guess the morons that put that block together are to stupid to know what BC means.


But you could have just brought the packages back after your block was over, been paid as usual, and still had a job tomorrow.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> But you could have just brought the packages back after your block was over, been paid as usual, and still had a job tomorrow.


lol i have a real job just do this for fun. but driving 2 hours in traffic to get back to the WH isnt fun so i didnt really care.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thats why you check for business packages before you leave the warehouse. If i ever see a business package where I know they are not open on the weekends I tell the person checking us out and they take it off my route. Dont waste your time trying to deliver a package to a business not even open.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

At the very least open the boxes up and see if there's anything worth stealing -- that's only a tiny bit worse than negligence that leads to someone else stealing them later, right?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Cody6666 said:


> Thats why you check for business packages before you leave the warehouse. If i ever see a business package where I know they are not open on the weekends I tell the person checking us out and they take it off my route. Dont waste your time trying to deliver a package to a business not even open.


^^
This. I never have this issue because I organize my car while at the WH. So BC pkgs on weekend deliveries NEVER make it inside my vehicle. I always know how many biz pkgs exist in my sort before I leave the WH. And based on the block delivery time, I always know which business I won't be able to get to on weekdays. Because I'm familiar with the traffic patterns at the estimated delivery times along the route.

If I've got several biz pkgs in the sort, I AWLAYS deliver them first on my route, regardless of location. That way I never default on a BC because that pkg was last on my route, and I'm hitting 3pm start of rush hour traffic in my area.

LA delivery market is a true nightmare, because rush hour starts around 4am each morning (on freeways leading from suburbs into the city) and goes to about 10pm at nights during the week. lmfao


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

How do you know if it's a business package or not? Is there a special code? I haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Biz addys are typically in commercial zoned areas like mall strips. Attempted delivery can have a BC note, so that's an immediate heads up. I'm familiar with a good number of the delivery routes at my fav WH. Also good at spotting residential addys (especially apts which typically have apt nos). When in doubt, Google map/Earth is your best friend.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ok thanks, unfortunately in my area, there are no specific commercial zones. But I hate getting one or two business packages on the weekends. I might have to start paying closer attention to BC packages.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

They have a big C on the label if it's commercial at DLA5


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

At all the WH I've been at in bay area, it's mixed zoning by route during the week. Typically 99% residential on weekends. A sure way you know what area you're working in that day is to google/Google earth one of the pkgs in your sort. Reconn the area that comes up. Does it look residential/commericial/mixed zone from those sat and aerial pics? Another less advisable way is to check the Amazon dispatcher. They have a listing of all the routes on the system. Successful feedback depends on your working relationship with the drones and blue shirts at that WH however.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Cody6666 said:


> Thats why you check for business packages before you leave the warehouse. If i ever see a business package where I know they are not open on the weekends I tell the person checking us out and they take it off my route. Dont waste your time trying to deliver a package to a business not even open.


i dont know if you read the thread but the packages where allready marked BC from someone earlier in the day... i mean the WH workers that put the block together didnt care why should i?


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

imfatandold said:


> i dont know if you read the thread but the packages where allready marked BC from someone earlier in the day... i mean the WH workers that put the block together didnt care why should i?


Take some pride in your work.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Take some pride in your work.


if it was a real job i would sadly we are expandable so no thanks.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

+1. If your not better than them then are you not just as bad ?

What I want to know is, Why are you delivering out of DLA5 if you live in Pomona ?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

imfatandold said:


> i dont know if you read the thread but the packages where allready marked BC from someone earlier in the day... i mean the WH workers that put the block together didnt care why should i?


Because some drivers are lazy AF and put BC even though it's clearly not a business. I had one today that was clearly an apartment and the reason on previous attempt for return was business closed. How about UTA or NSL?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> if it was a real job i would sadly we are expandable so no thanks.


Even with a "real" job, I doubt you'd be any different. That's who you are as a person.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

update 1 still no emails from amazon + today i left more outside HEEHEEEEE ps this is just a game for me i dont depend on this money for anything i just find it fun


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Because some drivers are lazy AF and put BC even though it's clearly not a business. I had one today that was clearly an apartment and the reason on previous attempt for return was business closed. How about UTA or NSL?


I had one as a re-attempt because the main road was closed but they could of used the one up one street. That one package cost me over a hour for just that one package because the other ones wern't even near the rest.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> Because some drivers are lazy AF and put BC even though it's clearly not a business. I had one today that was clearly an apartment and the reason on previous attempt for return was business closed. How about UTA or NSL?


I put business closed if it says deliver to the office and the office is closed.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

imfatandold said:


> update 1 still no emails from amazon + today i left more outside HEEHEEEEE ps this is just a game for me i dont depend on this money for anything i just find it fun


You're already fired and don't know it, usually takes 3-4 days at least before the customer expectations emails get sent out.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I put business closed if it says deliver to the office and the office is closed.


I have used business closed at an apartment because cx request to deliver to leasing office and it was closed. And another time when it was a complex of locked building that require delivery to leasing office and it was closed.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

jester121 said:


> You're already fired and don't know it, usually takes 3-4 days at least before the customer expectations emails get sent out.


Not necessarily... Few days ago I was delivering in Menifee? Wildomar... Idk where it was one of those rural areas. Almost 9pm, dark af. I can't see where the house is so I call the customer and tell her that I can't find the house but I found her mailbox and ima just leave it there for her to come get. And she gets an attitude... Tells me to follow the road up and over the hill. So I do, I find the house and she walks out. Tomi Lauren looking ass... Staring daggers at me for some reason.. Next thing I know a few hours later I get a customer expectation email.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

still nothing... lol ps have been doing flex since it started in riverside and do shit like this all the time never had a single package missing LOL


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

last update nothing came up missing. this "job" is alot easier when you dont care if you get terminated or not just saying.


----------

